# Kornit на русском



## Goldtex (Aug 3, 2012)

Всем добрый день. Я понимаю, что использую не совсем здесь принятый язык, но все же надеюсь, что мне сможет кто нибудь помочь.
Сейчас думаю над приобретением Kornita Storm 2 или Avalance. Хотелось бы узнать мнения по поводу этого оборудования. Стоит ли оно действительно своих денег? Может у кого есть уже опыт работы на этом оборудовании? Вообщем интересует любая информация по этому вопросу. Помогите кто чем может )))))))


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

Goldtex said:


> Всем добрый день. Я понимаю, что использую не совсем здесь принятый язык, но все же надеюсь, что мне сможет кто нибудь помочь.
> Сейчас думаю над приобретением Kornita Storm 2 или Avalance. Хотелось бы узнать мнения по поводу этого оборудования. Стоит ли оно действительно своих денег? Может у кого есть уже опыт работы на этом оборудовании? Вообщем интересует любая информация по этому вопросу. Помогите кто чем может )))))))


That's possible but do your research


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

Goldtex said:


> Всем добрый день. Я понимаю, что использую не совсем здесь принятый язык, но все же надеюсь, что мне сможет кто нибудь помочь.
> Сейчас думаю над приобретением Kornita Storm 2 или Avalance. Хотелось бы узнать мнения по поводу этого оборудования. Стоит ли оно действительно своих денег? Может у кого есть уже опыт работы на этом оборудовании? Вообщем интересует любая информация по этому вопросу. Помогите кто чем может )))))))


The main value for the initial high cost of this equipment is the faster production and less expensive ink. Put together a model of how you need your business to run, then match that to the capabilities. As with any DTG technology if you do not use the equipment at it's full capacity, then the process will not be efficient and the cost will be high. Also important, you must be able to have local and responsive service. Best of luck in your research!!


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Lol,
I agree with him 100%. Good post 
Ypa!


----------



## Goldtex (Aug 3, 2012)

Как я понял из различных сообщений на форуме, у Kornita есть проблемы с качеством печати, по сравнению с другими принтерами. Так ли это на самом деле? Или разница не принципиальна?


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

если вы попытаетесь английский у вас будет гораздо больше ответов. Нам все равно, у вас есть хороший английский или, как у меня. Просто наведите крест хорошо. Будьте здоровы!

if you try English you will have much more replies. We do not care you have good English or like mine. Just point cross is good. Cheers!
Just used google. Do as I did.


----------



## Goldtex (Aug 3, 2012)

allamerican said:


> если вы попытаетесь английский у вас будет гораздо больше ответов. Нам все равно, у вас есть хороший английский или, как у меня. Просто наведите крест хорошо. Будьте здоровы!
> 
> if you try English you will have much more replies. We do not care you have good English or like mine. Just point cross is good. Cheers!
> Just used google. Do as I did.


Ok, I will try. Thanks.))))


----------



## Goldtex (Aug 3, 2012)

As I understood from various messages at a forum, Kornita have problems with quality of the print, in comparison with other printers. Whether so it actually? Or the difference isn't basic?


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Now you have much more home works. Tons and tons. Go to Kornit forum and do all google it. Have fun. 
Cheers! Vodka shots are on me always.


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

If there are any reports of image quality differences, you will need to get very specific. An expert user who is knowledgeable in process art and printing may not have the same problems as someone who is more familiar with "spot color" imprinting. The more you understand about other imprint methods, the better the judgment will be on whether DTG is a good choice for you.


----------

